# Turkish Grand Prix



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

What are your predictions? 

One of the latest headlines is "Hamilton splits Ferraris as Webber shunts" in Friday practice 

Btw, with the demise of Super Aguri, "five cars instead of six will be eliminated at the end of each of the first two parts of qualifying. Beginning at Sunday's Turkish Grand Prix, 10 cars will still race for pole position in the final 10-minute phase."


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Ferraris are going to be hard to beat and McLaren seems to have an upper hand so far over BMWs. Let's talk after qualifying about race predictions. If the weather conditions don't improve we could see the most exciting race of the season so far.


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

So Massa again on pole in Istanbul.

Interestingly, both McLarens split the two Ferraris, with Heikki outpacing Lewis and the two of them putting Kimi into 4th.

Kubica again the best of the rest, and gaining much more out of the BMW than his teammate.


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

Btw, Kubica was 2nd fastest in Q2. If we can assume everyone is running light in Q2 (they have to refuel for starting ahead of Q3, right?), then that's a very good sign for the pace of the F1.08


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

*My predictions*

Podium for BMW is out of reach unless cars in front have problems. McLaren is stronger here than BMW so the best we can hope for is 4th for Kubica and 6th for Heidfeld. Massa will probably win the race if he gets a clean start.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

So finally both BMWs got the good start and in the first stint Kubica was very competitive but they still finished 17s behind Kimi. That first win may need to wait...


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

Still, 4-5 is not bad by any means. 

Massa now ties Hamilton for 2nd in the WDC


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

The start was pretty bizarre... one side of the grid moving much more cleanly away than the other


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

1985mb said:


> The start was pretty bizarre... one side of the grid moving much more cleanly away than the other


Kimi actually got a pretty good start but got cut off by slowly starting Kovalainen. Heikki had a huge chance to end up on podium so in a way Kimi should be happy they colided.


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

F1Crazy said:


> Kimi actually got a pretty good start but got cut off by slowly starting Kovalainen. Heikki had a huge chance to end up on podium so in a way Kimi should be happy they colided.


Dunno.... can't imagine Kimi being too happy with the weekend


----------

